# Player wanted for d20 Modern/Future Dawning Star setting game Santa Cruz, CA



## Endoboy (May 16, 2010)

Looking for one or two more players for our Dawning Star RPG here in Santa Cruz, CA. We play once a month near downtown, and have an opening for one or two more players. We are focused more on roleplaying than hack-and -slashing style of play, although combat is common, it focuses on tactics rather than absolute firepower. We recently lost our two combat experts, so that's their priority right now, finding a replacement for them.

This is a sit-down game. If you're interested in joining us, let me know. Here's a link to a preview of the game setting:
http://www.dawningstar.com/pdf/ds_oql_preview.pdf


----------

